# Favourite Gaming Scenes/Moments



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2008)

As I mentioned in the other thread, I loved this parade scene in Final Fantasy VIII. The music is amazing

here is the link, not sure how to embed.

YouTube - FF8 Deling City Parade

Another gaming moment is the end of God of War 2

SPOILER - YouTube - God of War II: Ending

I also liked the music from FFVIII Rose and Wine.
As well as Sephiroth's theme from Crisis Core.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2008)

I should also have added MUSIC into the title.


----------



## Talysia (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a lot of favourite gaming moments, but I'll list a few here. Knowing me, I might post a few more a bit later, if my memory throws something thought long forgotten back up at me. I'm afraid all of my favourite moments are going to be from RPGs, as I seem to play little else these days.

First, there are quite a few from FFVII. I won't go too deeply into spoilers, but aside from the main plot highlights, I loved the motorbike getaway, trying to get the huge materia back from the Shinra train (especially playing as Cid), and finding Cloud again. Oh, and the ending. I could be here quite a while...

Another one of my favourite gaming moments was encountering/beating Freya in Star Ocean: Till the End of Time, and another would be every time I get all 108 stars/characters in the Suikoden games. The Deling City festival in FFVIII was great, and I have to say the scene with Squall and Rinoa in the cockpit of the Ragnarok (I think) was wonderful. The music was excellent, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, the Deling City parade was class, yeah.  And great music, the music is one of the strongest things about FFVIII, IMO.  Not surprising since it's still our man Uematsu.  

{Don't even get me started on music, I would just list the entire FFVII soundtrack...)

Many memorable moments playing FF.  I love the scene in VI where 'everything changes' (can't really say more than that without giving stuff away...).

In VII, other than the bits Talysia mentioned, I loved the Shinra parade in Junon, I _adore _the cut scenes with Aeris at the Gold Saucer (even if I get teary-eyed )...waking up Vincent is cool...

Everything about the Temple of the Ancients, from the music, to how it looks, to...well, yeah.  _Everything_.  

The scene at the Forgotten City is tough, and I can't say I _like _it, but it is a great scene.......

And then the whole scene at the Whirlwind Maze when you-know-who gets the Black Materia......

(Looks like I could be here a while, too!  )

Er, parachuting into Midgar....

And of course the Ruby and Emerald weapon fights.  I'll never forget when it crashed the first time I beat Ruby Weapon, and I was left staring at the red outline of the dying monster in disbelief..........


I liked the Lunatic Pandora and Ultimecia's Castle in VIII.  And the Ragnarok scene was touching, but _Eyes On Me_ sort of ruined it for me, probably because I'm male and was uncomfortable with the schmaltziness of it p).  The tune on its own I actually like, and perhaps I could've handled the words if they were just written down, but Ms Faye Wong did nothing for me, I'm afraid.  


Anyway, will I go on forever?  Sheesh.  In IX there's the whole scene at the Tree of Life, and who can forget the battle between Bahamut and Alexander?  That FMV was fantastic, as was the earlier one at Cleyra.  

Also, seeing that Ultima, which we couldn't use (Grrr!) was _pink!!! _ That was memorable for all the wrong reasons.........


In X....there were a lot of scenes I liked in X.  The temples were great, and getting to the Calm Lands and seeing the view out over them for the first time was cool.  The Dark Aeon and Monster Arena fights were _all _memorable, pretty much, too. 

Best of all was the moment I realised Penance was dead, though.  


As for XII..._meh_.  All I can really say is that beating Yiazmat, Ultima and Omega Mk. XII was fun.  I didn't really get much out of XII beyond the fighting........



Other games?  Do they exist?    Well, dispatching Sniper Wolf and winning the final fight with Liquid Snake both stick in my mind, from the original MGS.  Another one that springs immediately to mind is beating the witch at the end of Castle of Illusion on the Megadrive.  And completing Super Mario World on the SNES.  Beating M. Bison.  The bit in Strider where there's the boss fight in the anti-gravity room, that was cool....

Getting _Elite _status in Frontier, and becoming a Prince of the Empire, too......


----------



## Durandal (Jun 11, 2008)

I really loved the end of Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time.

---SPOILER---

So you've just played through this absolute fairy-tale of a story -- action, horror, derring-do and romance -- and at the end, the only viable solution is to rewind time so the whole game never happened. Genius.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Talysia (Jun 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Beating M. Bison.


 
Ah, now that takes me back. Yep, that's one I forgot.  I had some good times, playing SF2.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 12, 2008)

Durandal said:


> I really loved the end of Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time.
> 
> ---SPOILER---
> 
> So you've just played through this absolute fairy-tale of a story -- action, horror, derring-do and romance -- and at the end, the only viable solution is to rewind time so the whole game never happened. Genius.




Yep that was genius and it made me laugh out aloud when i saw the end.


I was like WHAT! everything struggle,every crazy jump was for nothing heh.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 12, 2008)

The ending of the first *Kingdom Hearts*, I think is fantastic. Can't compare it to the ending of KH2, though because I've still to finish it!! Appparently I was within three hours of finishing the game before I put my PS2 away, and I haven't got one of those memory card reader things for the PS3. 

WARNING - SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN'T PLAYED/FINISHED KH1:


----------



## Quokka (Jun 12, 2008)

Going waaaay back, my favourite Frustrating moment in gaming.... Getting to the end of *Ghosts 'n Goblins* and finding out that no your friends weren't joking and you really did have to do it all over again!


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 12, 2008)

yes that Ghost and goblins moment will rank as a complete bugger!

Think my best moment was seeing CIV II's cut scenes for the first time. Also finishing Dawn of War! The intro scenes for soulstorm are sadly lacking as is the so called story line. I'm only completeing it for the sake I dont like to leave thigs half done.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 12, 2008)

Lenny said:


> The ending of the first *Kingdom Hearts*, I think is fantastic. Can't compare it to the ending of KH2, though because I've still to finish it!! Appparently I was within three hours of finishing the game before I put my PS2 away, and I haven't got one of those memory card reader things for the PS3.
> 
> WARNING - SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN'T PLAYED/FINISHED KH1:



Send me your address and I'll send you my old one. And when you find a wayward soul who needs one, just repay the favor


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots to choose from:

- The return to Kharak in the early part of Homeworld.

- Flinging for the first time in Portal.

- Visiting some particularly breathtaking landscapes in Rayman 2.

- Getting jet airliners for the first time in Original Transport Tycoon.

- The "good" ending of Myst III. And all the puzzles on Amateria.

- Rubacava at night in Grim Fandango.

- Halo after the Flood has been released - the Library and the snow-filled canyons.

There are some events in Final Fantasy as well, though not as many as I thought there would be before I played the games:

- The Opera scene in FFVI.

- Shin-Ra Building on CD1 in FFVII.

- Acquiring the Ragnarok in FFVIII.

- Arriving at Lindblum in FFIX.


----------



## Durandal (Jun 13, 2008)

Thadlerian said:


> Lots to choose from:
> 
> - Visiting some particularly breathtaking landscapes in Rayman 2.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely agree on those four. I had forgotten how beautiful Rayman 2 was until you mentioned it. Same goes for Beyond Good & Evil. Michel Ancel seems to have a way with the gorgeous game...

And Halo... I had managed to stay away from all the spoilers, so the Flood was actually a complete surprise for me. Still one of my favorite gaming moments.


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm The end of Shadow of the Colosus - a very different and moving end to a game!
After that I think the first time you got to see the Mothership in Homeworld - the first fully 3D beast of a spaceship in RTS 

After that there are some (many in FF!) more but they don't stand out in my mind at 3am

oh wait - the first time you summon Quetzocolt in FFVIII and also the first time you summon in FFX  - soo pretty!


----------



## Somni (Jun 13, 2008)

Regarding Halo, I always liked it when you found an elite with a group of grunts.  The panic in the little grunts voices when you kill the elite always makes me feel just a bit sorry for them.

"He killed elite!"

"Run-a-way, Run-a-waaay!"


----------



## Durandal (Jun 13, 2008)

Somni said:


> Regarding Halo, I always liked it when you found an elite with a group of grunts. The panic in the little grunts voices when you kill the elite always makes me feel just a bit sorry for them.
> 
> "He killed elite!"
> 
> "Run-a-way, Run-a-waaay!"


 
Yeah, I've never played a game where I feel as sorry for the run-of-the-mill enemies as I do in Halo. Those Grunts are just great. They're so scared, and so... _human_, oddly. I always felt like if I went through a dead one's wallet there'd be pictures of his little Grunty girlfriend or whatever.

"They're everywhere!"


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 13, 2015)

"This is the Garden of Kadesh. For thirteen generations we have protected it from the unclean."

One of those real 'Oh, sh*t' moments...


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 15, 2015)

Spoilers)

The scene in The Last of Us where out of the blue you just know you're going to come across an intense battle with some infected but instead you walk to the balcony and see wild giraffes. 

The end of Assassin's Creed; Revelations when Altaïr dies

Assassin's Creed 3 when we find out who we've been playing as, as Haytham Kenway ...

Also some of the more trippy course changes in Sonic Allstars Racing Transformed are just off the map!

pH


pH


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 16, 2015)

So many to choose from.

The giraffes in TLOU were good.

My own would be:
In FFVII, when the unexpected thing occurs [deliberately vague. I know the game's old (some members probably weren't even born when it came out) but it's being completely remade so I don't want to spoil the twist if they keep it].

In Phantasy Star IV, when you discover who Lutz is. [NB PSIV is available for PS2 and PS3 in Sega collections, and I'm hoping it comes to PS4 as well. It still stands up, because 2D sprites have aged far better than early 3D gaming (including Vagratn Story, below) and the story is excellent].

There are many from Vagrant Story, one of my favourite games, but the first would be just after the prologue, when you first meet Sydney and he summons a wyvern [which you kill]. The music and premise of the story sets you up, and then the game delivers on its promised excellence.

In The Witcher 3, after dealing with the djinn [details minimal to avoid spoilers]. 

Dragon Age: Origins, when lighting a fire leads to a sub-optimal result.


Damnit, I was considering whether to get The Last Of Us remastered, and now this is making me want to buy it [even though there's only a couple of weeks before Fallout 4].


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 16, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> In FFVII, when the unexpected thing occurs



Surprise weapon (small w) or surprise photo? The latter was my favourite.

Also liked where Weapon (big W) got shot in the face by the Junon Cannon, the dumb-ass.






Cool music too.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 16, 2015)

The Weapons are fantastic. 

I do hope they don't cock-up the new version. I believe we're getting a new battle system and the story could be altered. Unclear if that just means additional content, or changed content.

The FFVII score is great. I almost mentioned the Rufus parade theme. And the Cosmo Canyon theme. And the Mako reactor theme. And One Winged Angel.






Must admit, I was thinking of another surprise.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 16, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> The FFVII score is great.



Agreed -- four CDs of marvellous. I think J.E.N.O.V.A. is one of the great battle tracks of all time.








thaddeus6th said:


> Must admit, I was thinking of another surprise.



I'm stumped. Clue, please? (or PM)


----------



## Vaz (Oct 17, 2015)

The beginning of BioShock when the player is taken down to the eerie utopia gone wrong that is Rapture.

Half-Life 2 "We don't go to Ravenholm" Chapter


----------



## Khuratokh (Aug 28, 2016)

Homeworld

"Kharak is burning"

Helped by Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 28, 2016)

Hmm. A mere 10 months late (for HareBrain), here's the other surprise.

Test spoiler tags [I don't use them often and don't want to cock it up]: 



Spoiler



people who put milk in first ought to be shot.



Edited extra bit, FFVII spoiler: 



Spoiler



When Aeris gets killed. I think that's what I meant, anyway.


----------



## Gawian (Aug 28, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> The scene in The Last of Us where out of the blue you just know you're going to come across an intense battle with some infected but instead you walk to the balcony and see wild giraffes.



Either this, or in TLOU in the Ranch House.

This scene is so sad...


----------

